# Budget Digital Watch With No Bleeping Sounds?



## rp. (Jul 11, 2007)

Hello

I been searching for some time but have not yet achieved any success. I would really like to know if a budget watch exists which meets my simple requirements.

I require a basic digital watch which emits no bleeping sounds when buttons are depressed. The watch must also have a basic stopwatch.

I visitted my local Argos store a few weeks ago. I tried every single digital watch in the display cabinet but all of the watches featured irritating bleeping sounds the buttons are pressed and none had the option to turn off this feature.

So, drawing on a much wider and deeper pool of knowledge, I am hoping that someone can reveal a watch which meets my slightly unusual needs.

Look forward to all responses and opinions. Thanks.

rp.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I dont know about each and every model, but the g-shock I have has beeps that can be turned off......

Check out the range..

I like the DW 5600 for its classic vintage digi looks..


----------



## rp. (Jul 11, 2007)

jasonm said:


> ...the g-shock I have has beeps that can be turned off......


Wonderful response! That is music to my ears!











jasonm said:


> I like the DW 5600 for its classic vintage digi looks..


That is one authentic looking watch!

I'm sold!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im not promising about the beeps though









Perhaps other g-shock owners will 'chime' in ( groan)


----------



## media_mute (Apr 30, 2006)

I have a g-shock, the one we all seem to have. any ideas as to how I go about switching the beeps off?


----------



## neil_s (May 29, 2006)

RP,

I have just received a Casio G Shock GW-056E-3VER (Atomic digital) module no 3017

The instructions say that you can mute the button tones by pressing and holding the "C"(bottom right) button to toggle the mute function.

Roy used to sell these a while back, they are not on his site anymore. I will upload a picture later when I get home.

Neil

By the by...

You can look at the manual for any casio watch by knowing the Module No. and going to their support site. Module numbers can be found in the tech specs listed for the watch on the website.


----------



## neil_s (May 29, 2006)

The module number is also on the back of the watch. What have you got MediaM?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im sorry, my post is misleading, I dont have the one I pictured, thats a nicked pic, I was using it as a good example of what the OP might be looking for...


----------



## neil_s (May 29, 2006)

neil_s said:


> I will upload a picture later when I get home.


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Every G I have beeps when rotating through its functions, usually the the function you can turn off is a beep on the hour.

Reckon they do it to let you know if a button has been accidentally depressed.

However, I had a decent Nike sports watch that did have this option of being totally silent, might be worth a look?

Cheers, D.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

take the back off and take the little spring out, it won't beep then.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

My Casio Fishing Gear (currently out of stock on RLT) allows you to mute the "Button Operation Tone". Not sure about other beeps but I can't recall it ever making a sound.

It also has stopwatch, thermometer, countdown timer, alarm, world time.

Ok, so the fishing function may not be everyones cup of tea but is this module only used in the 'fishing gear'? Its a 4732 module.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Robert said:


> My Casio Fishing Gear (currently out of stock on RLT) allows you to mute the "Button Operation Tone". Not sure about other beeps but I can't recall it ever making a sound.


Oops, edit that - it just chimed the hour


----------



## rp. (Jul 11, 2007)

I like the look of the Casio DW5600E. I really just want something as simple and budget as possible.

I have visited the Casio watch manual Support website? and have entered the model number '5600'. But no results are found.

Am I using the correct model number? Or is there a different, special, model number on the back of the watch itself? If so, can anyone advise which model number I should use, so that I can browse the manual and see if the 'total silent' function does actually exist?

Neil, would you mind confirming if your G Shock GW-056E-3VER does indeed allow for the button beeps to be de-activated?

Pgtips, which spring are you referring to?

Thanks gents.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

the beep in most digital watches is made by a tiny spring inserted into the back of the movement. If you remove the back and take the spring out it will stop beeping. H Samuel are quite good at this when you take your watch in for a battery change, whether you want it removing or not!


----------



## neil_s (May 29, 2006)

> I have visited the Casio watch manual Support website? and have entered the model number '5600'. But no results are found.


 The module for that one (DW-5600E-1VER) is 1545...

Manual for 1545

I have looked at the manual but can't see anything relating to switching off sounds!



> Neil, would you mind confirming if your G Shock GW-056E-3VER does indeed allow for the button beeps to be de-activated?


Yes it definately has a "Button Operation Tone" mute function. It stops the beeping when buttons are pressed, but not the hourly chime, this is controlled separately. along with the numerous alarms.

GW-056E-3VER Manual


----------



## rp. (Jul 11, 2007)

Pgtips, that is brilliant news. Who would have thought that ANY watch can be a 'no-bleep' watch!

Neil, thank you for confirming that. And thanks for the links. That is excellent news as well.

So, even though this no-bleep option could apply to any watch, I actually like the look of the 5600 so much, that I think I will purchase one anyway!

Thank you everyone!


----------



## rp. (Jul 11, 2007)

I placed my order on ebay today. Cost Â£30, inc delivery. From Hong Kong. Expected delivery timeframe of two weeks.










I am really happy to have purchased it. I can't wait to start using it!


----------



## rp. (Jul 11, 2007)

After re-reading this thread, I realise that I made a mistake. I should have purchased the Casio G Shock GW-056E-3VER, as recommended by Neil. Not the G-Shock, above, which I mistakenly purchased on eBay in great haste.

Perhaps that spring can be removed...?


----------



## rp. (Jul 11, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Im not promising about the beeps though h34r:
> 
> Perhaps other g-shock owners will 'chime' in ( groan)


I can confirm that there is no way of muting the beeps on this watch or module.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Blimey!

Thanks for coming back ,1 year later  :rltb:


----------



## rp. (Jul 11, 2007)

I have found the watch which fits this requirement perfectly!

Casio W-756

Which contains Casio module 3100.

I hear this watch usually retails for around Â£20!


----------

